
Trump Tower Funded by Rich Chinese Who Invest Cash for Visas - udkl
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-03-07/trump-tower-financed-by-rich-chinese-who-invest-cash-for-visas
======
dkhenry
While I am no fan of Trump, I don't think there I understand the attack angle
here. This program is a government sponsored program to get foreign money into
US based capital development programs. They don't get ownership or equity of
the resultant buildings, and the only thing they do get is a visa into the
country. I understand there are security risks, but I don't think anyone who
is raising funds via this method should even concern themselves with that.
This is a government sponsored and run program, all the developer is doing is
trying to raise funds to build their project at the best rate possible. If
there is a security concern then the people who need to be concerned with it
are the government officials who are processing and clearing the applicants.

Essentially I read this as Trump's subsidiary used a government program to
raise funds, and it turns out the government can't even be trusted to do a
proper security screen.

~~~
DanBC
Donald Trump has anti-immigration stance. A couple of things on his website
are not compatible with giving visas to people for money.

[https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/immigration-
reform](https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/immigration-reform)

> Real immigration reform puts the needs of working people first – not wealthy
> globetrotting donors.

> Requirement to hire American workers first. Too many visas, like the H-1B,
> have no such requirement. In the year 2015, with 92 million Americans
> outside the workforce and incomes collapsing, we need companies to hire from
> the domestic pool of unemployed. Petitions for workers should be mailed to
> the unemployment office, not USCIS.

~~~
pigpaws
no - Donald Trump is anti-ILLEGAL-immigration. The word a lot of people
'conveniently' leave out to serve their own political bias.

I agree with the other two items. ESPECIALLY the H-1B debacle that is
currently going on...

------
udkl
Donald Trump Says "China"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDrfE9I8_hs&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDrfE9I8_hs&feature=youtu.be)

------
mchahn
Does anyone else hate the white background of the title font? I've seen that
look before, but only when my css was screwed up. I don't see how anyone could
intentionally choose that.

